# I don't want to go in the woods alone but I have to get my ball back!



## Hogan Hill (Jun 1, 2016)

I was playing fetch near the side of the creepy old woods and wound up getting it launched deep into them.  I would love to round up a party to venture into these woods with.  I heard there was magic and dangerous stuff in them, so it should be interesting.  Who wants to help?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2016)

*Buys you a new ball*. Will this help?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 2, 2016)

What are you, a big bad dog, or a scared little puddy cat?


----------



## Hogan Hill (Jun 2, 2016)

> What are you, a big bad dog, or a scared little puddy cat?



I'm a dog, last I checked.  I _could_ go in there all by myself, but I wanted to start an adventure.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

You need help, lil' fella ?


----------



## Hogan Hill (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm actually a bit big for my breed.  I'm half border collie, half golden retriever.  I kinda look like a big black & white golden retriever. 

I'm built for retrieving the ball, sure.  But I heard there's dragons in those woods.  I'm not equipped to deal with dragons.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Hogan Hill said:


> I'm not equipped to deal with dragons.


Lemme at 'em. I'm looking for something good enough to fight and _*what on earth were you doing, playing fetch near a forest full of dragons*_ ???


----------



## Hogan Hill (Jun 2, 2016)

The forest has had dragons living in it for thousands of years.  The village is about an hour's run from where I lost the ball.  An old man lives there that is very friendly and will always feed me if I come to play fetch with him.  The townspeople fill up a satchel I wear on my back to bring to him.  They're always filling it with interesting smelling things I never get to see or taste.  

Anyway, he threw the ball too far and it bounced down deep into the ravine that starts the forest.  He just got another one from inside the house for us to keep playing with.  That was 3 days ago.  I haven't been able to sleep right since.  I guess I can't forget about _that_ ball.  I reeeeeeealy need to find _that_ ball.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

Goodness me, what's the deal with that ball that makes you so restless ?


----------



## Hogan Hill (Jun 2, 2016)

I get like this about things sometimes.  I want it because I know it's still there.  I know I have another one, but it's not _that_ one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 2, 2016)

And you wanna go through a forest full of dragons just for that ?


----------



## Yaruzaru (Jun 2, 2016)

I know that feeling, if i had lost my gnawing stick i'd run through hell for that too.


----------



## Julen (Jun 2, 2016)

Why would like to have a normal adventure retrieving the ball rather than having A Capitali$t Adventure  buying yourself a new one?
If you don't buy a new ball that means that you're a commie and you want to see our civilized world burn in flames. And you don't want that riiiiight???


----------



## Zipline (Jun 12, 2016)

It is dangerous to go alone! Here, take this wooden sword on your journey. Lets go kill some dragons! And find some ball if we have time... But mostly dragon murder.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is dangerous to go alone! Here, take this wooden sword on your journey. Lets go kill some dragons! And find some ball if we have time... But mostly dragon murder.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 12, 2016)

Zipline said:


>


Hey, I did something like that before


----------



## YarmieTheNotSoWise (Jun 28, 2016)

Zipline said:


> It is dangerous to go alone! Here, take this wooden sword on your journey. Lets go kill some dragons! And find some ball if we have time... But mostly dragon murder.


Omfg this is perfect XD!! GG man I dont even know but this wins all the lives


----------



## Zipline (Jun 28, 2016)

Wow, did not think the only weapon that has actually slayed dragons would break the forum.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 28, 2016)

Stop murdering dragons, ya assholes


----------



## Julen (Jun 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Stop murdering dragons, ya assholes


#TRIGGERED


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Stop murdering dragons, ya assholes


#RUN4YOURLIFE
#LIFE4YOURRUN


----------



## Zipline (Jun 28, 2016)

I heard from a reliable source that some dragons live in water. Using math, fish=water, dragon=water, so dragon=fish. Works for me! X3 *bites dragon's tail*


----------



## Julen (Jun 28, 2016)

Let's fight fire....WITH MORE FIRE *pulls out m2 flamethrower*
WEEEEEHEEEEEEEEEEEEEW


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 28, 2016)

I hate my life. *his tail has been chomped*


----------



## Zipline (Jun 28, 2016)

Hmm, salty! Needs more noodles...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 28, 2016)

*picks him up and chucks him away*


----------



## Julen (Jun 28, 2016)

*shoots you with the flamethrower*
DIE! DIE! DIEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Zipline (Jun 28, 2016)

I have to agree with Julen on this one, when I fell back to the ground that really hurt! I can not walk on my front paw now, I think it might me broken! DX *limps over and bites your leg*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 28, 2016)

*flamethrower hits his scales but makes a Dink! noise from Paper Mario 64*


----------



## Julen (Jun 28, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Dink!






I REGRET NOTHING


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jun 28, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I have to agree with Julen on this one, when I fell back to the ground that really hurt! I can not walk on my front paw now, I think it might me broken! DX *limps over and bites your leg*


*picks you up, puts you into my pouch, and hops away from the chaos*


----------



## Julen (Jun 28, 2016)

*keeps shooting and screaming*
GIT SUM MODAFUKER! GIT SUUUUUUUUM


----------

